# Not goldens, but so cute!



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My sister, who has a basset hound, shared this with me:


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Bahahaha how cute  Seeing them all pile out of there really made me smile.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute......they were really cuddled up in there must have been nice and toasty.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

THAT'S togetherness. Lol


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Its so funny because at first I was like, aww how cute those two basset hounds are cuddled next to each other. But then when they all piled out I definitely giggled. How is that comfortable?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness - I just watched this today. I LOVE that. I think my Shala would have happily been part of a clown car like that with her siblings. She really loves being snuggled up with me or her BFF dog. That made my day!


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

lol that blew my mind


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Very funny! I love Bassets!


----------

